# autofeed screw guns for decks and/or drywall



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

Need some advice on buying one for some upcoming jobs I have. I dont build decks that often, but this year I have my own personal deck to rebuild from the ground up, and another job which is a repair/ re-deck. Years ago when I built a few small decks I screwed the deck boards with a cordless drill(predrilled the holes). Thsi was of course tedious and time consuming. Im sure with todays labor rates you cant be very competetive using this method anymore. I am 52 years old now and trying to do things a little smarter than I did 20 years ago. Well designed tools are a good way to achieve this. 

My question is: been looking at Simpson Quik Drive(ProSSD or PRO300) , and Muro7390(Home Depot) , both around $320.00 and wondered what is good and bad about these tools. I would be interested in using it first on the decks that I have to do, but also for screwing drywall in the future. Will these drivers countersink a screw through 5/4" x 6" or 2" x 6" PT deck boards into PT joists effectively? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

ToTT did a review of auto-feed guns awhile ago. Here's a link.


----------



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

I have the Pro250 with a the Makita motor. I bought for screwing down subfloors in new construction, and remodels before laying hardwood and tile. I'm 6'5" so not tool will work well with my height, but the extension is comfortable for most people. I have no used it on decking, but when driving 2.5" screws into plywood and 2x10's, it will do screw after screw with ease. Easy to load, and if you need to pull a screw out, the screw feeder comes off with one hand and you can reverse it out. The manufacturer says to not run it in reverse. I have run probably in the neighborhood of 20,000 screws through it and 1 tip. If I had to buy one again, I would get another Simpson.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I know it's not one you're looking at but I use the Pam autofeed, it has a Milwaukee motor. It uses the torx screws and works very well on 5/4 boards..


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a couple of older quick drives. I used it way back when I used to build a lot of redwood decks, and they worked fine, as long as no one put the thing in reverse.

Now the only use they get is for screwing down subfloors. I would think that it is too bulky for drywall. We use a cordless Senco durospin for that.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

For drywall I have the hilti collated screw set-up and can't be happier. I can also buy the extender so I can use it for stand-up subfloor or whatever else, But yet to try that out. If I could find the right collated screws for a deck job I'm sure it could handle it. 

Now for a dedicated deck gun set-up I haven't gave it too much thought since it seems face fastening is a thing of the past, everyone wants the hidden fasteners. Also it seems you can't find the right screws you need. Imo


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

Are the screws universal for the dfifferent brand drivers or do I have to buy the specific brand screw for that brand?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

dale rex said:


> Are the screws universal for the dfifferent brand drivers or do I have to buy the specific brand screw for that brand?


I know the hilti can take a couple brands.. can't speak for the others though


----------



## dvatt (Apr 16, 2009)

I had a tyrex gun same as senco and I ran the duraspin screws as well as the relabeled tyrex screws. Simpson made me an offer to use their gun and it has worked out tremendously. I install a lot of reliaboard and their screws sit so nice. They also have a nose attachment and my placement of screws are perfect as it sits over the joist.


----------



## Tilemantim (Feb 23, 2016)

Who makes screws that won't snap securing 1/2" Hardie to floors?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a Duraspin DS300-AC. Pretty sure it's not made any more but it's great. Wouldn't work as a drywall gun though. I found the price for Senco SS deck screws was a LOT less than Simpson.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

ss anything is pricey!


----------

